# Dental costs



## celishave (May 8, 2010)

Just back from the dentist. I had x-rays, exam, cleaning, polishing and they had to re-do a filing from years ago. Total is hair under $700. Total time was 2 hours over two 1 hour visits. Is this in the ballpark of what others are paying for basic dental work?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds about right, give or take.
Maybe slightly on the expensive side, but nothing too unusual.
Hopefully, you had insurance.
If you don't, better cut back on that pop and candy ;o)


----------



## celishave (May 8, 2010)

Yes have 80% insurance plus balanced covered by HSA. Just got me thinking that this is one cost I haven't factored into retirement spreadsheet as much as I should. Presumably one could buy insurance in retirement, however I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap. Maybe budget $500 to $1000 per year in costs????????


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The price of these services can vary from province to province. And the price of a 'cleaning' can vary due to the amount of time needed to do so. Same for the amount of xrays they take, and the size or surfaces of the filling that needed to be done.

It does seem on the expensive side at first glance but not totally out of reason. Do you regularily see this dentisit or was this your first time in several years going to a dentist?

Yes you should budget this into your retirement expenses. Generally speaking it is cheaper to simply pay for your dental work, unless you have a family, then it is to get private insurance. Having said that, if the dentist feels you will be in need of several crowns in the near future perhaps dental insurance is something that you should investingate.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I've always hated the fact that dental is not part of provincial health care. After all, it is a health issue that can lead to further, more serious complications.


----------



## Brenner (Jan 17, 2012)

celishave said:


> Just back from the dentist. I had x-rays, exam, cleaning, polishing and they had to re-do a filing from years ago. Total is hair under $700. Total time was 2 hours over two 1 hour visits. Is this in the ballpark of what others are paying for basic dental work?


How much were the x-rays? My last regularly scheduled cleaning was $162 for 45 minutes.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Have a dental appointment next week.

They always want to do scaling and polishing.

Question: how important is polishing? 
Does it actually serve a useful purpose
or is it just for my good looks?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

zylon said:


> Question: how important is polishing?
> Does it actually serve a useful purpose


No.
And I have my doubts about scaling as well.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

That's what dental hygenists do. It's all preventative work.

The alternative is to wait until you have serious cavities and pay for the damages.

Wikipedia on Scaling & Planing:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaling_and_root_planing

Wikipedia on Polishing:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_polishing


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Harold - Scaling is cleaning. In laymans terms this prevents infection, gum disease and such. Think of it as keeping the foundation of your teeth solid.

Brenner, yes that is what the Ontario Dental Association recommends as the fee for 45 minutes of scaling. But the fee will vary from province to province, and every year the fees for all dental services are reviewed by the provincial associations and reflected in an up to date fee guide. Dentists do not have to follow these guides, but as the insurance companies genereally accept the recommended fees, most offices do follow their associations recommendations in regards to fees charged.

And yes, both of the explanations above are pretty much it, for Scaling and Polishing.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Growing up in small town Ontario, they didn't have fluoride in the municipal water supply. That, and a penchant for sugar and sweets, meant that I had my share of cavities in my early years (9-14). 

Today, my dentists keeps "pushing" the idea that I should replace (perfectly good) fillings! Why? I don't know. Recently I allowed him to replace two fillings, and he also did some work to cement the surface of two other molars. This cost $762.00. Dental plan took care of 595.00, and I paid the rest. 
It surprises me how many dentists "push" the idea that fillings need replacing, where in almost all cases I would argue that they do not - unless they are cracked and if so, then, there would be some discomfort and they should be. Finding a good dentist is like finding a good car mechanic. When you find one, hold onto them, IMHO

My employer offers a much reduced benfits dental plan to staff on retirement. something like 50% coiverage from the 100% we get when emplyed. This isn't as good as a gov't benefit plan, but, who can argue?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know why any dentist would recommend to replace a perfectly good filling. However I can say, that most filliings when they do break down, which they will over time, generally start to wear at the margins were the filling material meets tooth structure, and when they do generally you will feel no pain or discomfort. (same goes for cavities, most people do not feel a cavity until it is quite deep, and by that point, I would give it a 50/50 for needing a root canal or extraction if you can feel pain from a cavity) If the tooth is craacked as mentioned above you could feel pain or discomfort, depending upon how deep the crack goes. Fillings that wear at the margins should be replaced, as if there is a space between the filling and tooth, guaranteed somehting will get into that space and cause further decay, as the bristles on your brush are not fine enough to clean into that fine of an area. Which would mean if you did not replace it, it would result in eventually replacing in with a larger filling. The larger a filling that is placed the greater the risk of sensitivity afterwards.

I hope all of this makes sense. I am tired.

But having said all of that, a perfectly good filling with sound margins, and no pain as mentioned above, should not have to be replaced for any reason.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Also remember to floss once a day to reduce tartar build-up. Use a fluoride rinse, non-alcoholic mouth wash. This and an annual scaling/polishing should keep you in good shape. Any more frequent cleaning by the dentist is a money-maker for them, unless you have special conditions warranting more frequent visits.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*the dirty deed is done for another year*


scaling
polishing
new toothbrush
4.3 yard floss
friendly banter with hygienist
total time; 75 minutes
$230 (no insurance)


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice price zylon. I need to find a new dentist, my cleanings always cost $300+. You guys should look into an electric toothbrush. I have an Oral-B 5000 and the difference is like night and day. They usually go on sale at Walmart for $90. The brushes come in 3 packs, again on sale they average about $6 each. The only thing I don't like is the battery is not replaceable and I've only had mine for a year so I'm not sure how long these last.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

My previous dentist was charging me $90 for scaling (no polishing) every six months.
He wasn't quite as thorough as today's hygienist.

He retired, and my new dentist is in the same office.

I didn't go for the dark chocolate on display on the receptionist's desk :upset:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The Oral B products are good: Rotating brushes, Dental irrigator, Fluoride mouthwash - all designed to help put dentists out of business.

The irrigator is the best value. The others follow the Gilette model, buy now and pay forever.

I am on my fourth electric toothbrush and have lost track of how many replacement heads.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in ontario and i just paid 154 for scaling/polishing/exam......i have insurance though so i'll get all that money back...I think my last filling was actually cheaper..120 or so


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Again as mentioned upthread, the 'cleanings' will vary based on what treatment is performed, and how long the actual cleaning/scaling/debridement takes. Most offices will follow their porvincial associations fee guide.

kcowan - Yes, most automatic brushes are great. I wish everyone had one. They really do make a difference. 

I would argue though that the frequency of an individuals 'cleaning' appointments should be made based on the individual needs of that person. Some people have weakened enamel (due to developmental issues, poor nutrition etc), others may have periodontal disease, or a systmeic disease such as diabetes needing more frequent maintenance than an individual with a clear medical history, good diet, no bone loss, bleeding gums and good oral hygiene. In regards to being a money maker, yes, receiving any unnecessary treatment would probably be grounds for a moral/ethical complaint.

But that is a conversation that everyone should individually have with their dentist or dental hygienist.

ddkay - If it dies out short term, I would contact Oral B directly. Otherwise they can sometimes last for a decade if your lucky.

zylon - I hope they were sugar free chocolates.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

I just love going to the dentist esp for scaling n polishing, costs aside. After each trip I feel so refreshed and clean especially those parts where the flossing and brushing cannot reach well. Of course much depends how good the hygienist is. I will not go beyond 9-10 months for regular scaling appointment. If im fully or (almost) insured I would go every 6-7 months as a preventive discipline against future problems.

Fully agreed electric toothbrush is preferable.


----------



## wagner55 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if you're working already but try to find an employer with good dental/health benefits. It pays out a lot.

I know that this is cliche but try to make this regular. Brush your teeth and floss. They say prevention is better than cure.


----------

